# I need an overseeding plan!



## Gordie (May 2, 2019)

Hey all,
I know that the best way to prevent weeds and undesirables are to have a healthy, thick lawn.
I've been trying this for about 10 years now without any luck.
Here is what happens to me just about every year..

Since I bought my home I've had issues with moss, low PH, bentgrass, Poa Triv? etc.
I have literally put down over a ton of lime to raise my PH from 4.5 to where it is at 6.8
I posted my soil report numbers online and someone said that they are off the chart (as in very good).
Ok, so for the last few years I still have Bentgrass and/or Poa triv (which is so hard for me to confirm as I can only post pictures and get suggestions and everything always conflicts).
I just sprayed everything with Tenacity and Round Up, and will do it again in 10 days, in order to get rid of the bad grass. 
I have already spread a thin layer of compost, which I do every fall, and I've covered the grass that's been killed with fresh topsoil.
Now my next step is to overseed, in about 2 weeks, and I never get good germination, and end up with a lot of bare areas, so the same thing just keeps repeating year after year!
I need a foolproof plan for overseeding. I have tried my best with the compost and topsoil on top, rolling the seed into the soil, starter fert, watering 4 times a day for 10 minutes, but I keep up going backwards a little bit each year.
Is strip seeding an option? Is there a video, document, PPP that shows the best practice for growing grass here in NH in the fall?
Dan in NH


----------



## Fraust (Apr 4, 2021)

First, can you post some pics of what your yard currently looks like just for a starting point?
When you're putting seed down, what seed are you using?
What's your typical seeding routine, from start to finish?


----------



## Gordie (May 2, 2019)

You're going to be disappointed as this is what my lawn (1/3 of it) currently looks like.


I overseed with Black Beauty TTFT?
I usually put the seed down around 2nd week of Sept and water 4x10 as suggested.
I put down the seed and starter fert, then use a roller to press it into the soil.
I think I'm going everything right?
The only other thing I can think of is to overseed in the spring to fill in any bare spots, but I've never had any luck in the spring.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Throw the seed ASAP. I'd recommend covering it with peat moss. I have seen real result differences where I use peat and where there is none.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check the overseed guide or the renovation guide in the cool season guide.

For NH, you likely want seeds in the ground by the first week of August.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

And avoid putting nitrogen down at the the time of seeding. It only benefits the existing grass and forces it to grow and out compete the new seedlings.


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

Early/mid Sept is way too late for our area. I'm in North Conway and I just did my overseed yesterday. Even that may be a tad late.


----------



## Gordie (May 2, 2019)

Ah crap. I'll try and put the seed down in the next 2 days. I'm leaving for Alaska on Friday! Argh. I always thought this temperature was way too warm


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

How long are you going to be out of town? Rather than rush it, do it properly when you get back if you're only gone 10-12 days.

Sure - you lose a week or two, but you're not going to be there monitoring it for moisture, etc. and be able to adjust on-the -fly as neeeded if you're away. And it'll just be on your mind the whole time.


----------



## Gordie (May 2, 2019)

I'm only going to be gone for a week and my wife will be home so I'll program my sprinklers for 4 times a day for 10 minutes? Does that sound about right? Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Gordie said:


> I'm only going to be gone for a week and my wife will be home so I'll program my sprinklers for 4 times a day for 10 minutes? Does that sound about right? Thanks for the tips everyone!


Duration depends. You might need as little as 4-5 minutes each time or up to 10 mins. Depends on your sprinkler output and coverage. The weather also plays a factor - hot and sunny means the soil will dry out quicker. Cloudy and overcast and the soil could stay moist longer.

Irrigating seed sometimes changes daily. You're going to want to watch the first time you turn it on after seeding and see how long you need to run your sprinkler for until the soil is moist.


----------



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

I live in NH as well and I'm about to over seed …. What is a good mix of seed to use? I was gonna aerate this weekend and then over seed?


----------



## Gordie (May 2, 2019)

I was suggested Black Beauty TTTF from a very wise person who posts on the New Hampshire forum.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=6282

Not sure if the link above works, but it should be easy enough to find.


----------



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

Where did you buy it?


----------



## Gordie (May 2, 2019)

Pretty sure I got it at Dodge Grain on rte 28 in Salem.


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

All I use is the Jonathan Green Black Beauty, their Ultra, or the Sun and Shade if there out of Ultra.


----------



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

They have a 25 pound bag how much will that do ? I have around 13,000 sq ft also what do I set my spreader on?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

mdatw2003 said:


> They have a 25 pound bag how much will that do ? I have around 13,000 sq ft also what do I set my spreader on?


A 25lb bag should cover 7500sq ft. You would need 2 bags for your overseed.

Without knowing your spreader theres no way to give an exact setting. A good rule of thumb is to set ypur spreader on a very low setting and spread the seed in multiple passes and directions


----------



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

Ok so I'll get to bags of the black beauty ultra ….. are you from NH ? Hoping it's the right seed


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

mdatw2003 said:


> Ok so I'll get to bags of the black beauty ultra ….. are you from NH ? Hoping it's the right seed


No I'm in the stl area. And BB seems to be a very popular blend among the tttf guys here


----------



## Rolling Hills (Jul 21, 2021)

Since Ive joined this forum several weeks ago, I'm honestly stunned by the number of proponents for starting an everseed in early to mid August in NE. I'm in MA and I've always found success doing it early September when you hit the weather sweet spot. A quick morning frost in mid October has also never killed off my new seedlings (at least not in noticeable numbers). Maybe it's because my lawn has very little shade and gets scorched by the sun all day, but I'm more inclined to wait until heat wave weather has eased up. I feel like I would have to water it 10x during the day to deal with the beat down it receives in mid August. Not trying to give bad advice here but the train hasn't left the station if it's early to mid September when you drop seed. Maybe I've just been really lucky, who knows.


----------



## John[7a] (Aug 21, 2021)

Rolling Hills said:


> Since Ive joined this forum several weeks ago, I'm honestly stunned by the number of proponents for starting an everseed in early to mid August in NE. I'm in MA and I've always found success doing it early September when you hit the weather sweet spot. A quick morning frost in mid October has also never killed off my new seedlings (at least not in noticeable numbers). Maybe it's because my lawn has very little shade and gets scorched by the sun all day, but I'm more inclined to wait until heat wave weather has eased up. I feel like I would have to water it 10x during the day to deal with the beat down it receives in mid August. Not trying to give bad advice here but the train hasn't left the station if it's early to mid September when you drop seed. Maybe I've just been really lucky, who knows.


What daytime/nighttime air temps due to you aim for?


----------



## Rolling Hills (Jul 21, 2021)

John[7a said:


> " post_id=431677 time=1629767675 user_id=16232]
> 
> 
> Rolling Hills said:
> ...


Usually low 70s to low 80s daytime, mid 50s to mid 60s nighttime. I do tend to go with predominantly TTTF blends so that also partially explains my lack of concern dropping well into September with the much shorter germination window


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Yeah tttf is way more forgiving. The guys mixing kbg need to have seed down already or the latest by end of the month as germination can be 21 days on some of it


----------



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

What does tttf mean? I got black beauty ultra is that tttf?


----------



## John[7a] (Aug 21, 2021)

mdatw2003 said:


> What does tttf mean? I got black beauty ultra is that tttf?


Turf Type Tall Fescue. I do believe the black beauty ultra is primarily TTTF. It should say on the bag.


----------



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hopefully that'll grow good in NH LOL


----------



## Gordie (May 2, 2019)

You might want to post in the NH forum since everyone there is local to you. I posted the link further up.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

John[7a said:


> " post_id=431756 time=1629799313 user_id=16232]
> 
> 
> mdatw2003 said:
> ...


From their website:
 Black Beauty Ultra® Grass Seed is a mixture of primarily turf-type tall fescue grasses along with the additional varieties of Kentucky bluegrass and perennial ryegrass.


----------

